# Dr Chronics seeds



## oneshot (Jan 26, 2010)

Ordered seeds   Fem seeds and got them fast but sure dont like the looks  of them.They look dry and young looking!! Ia m trying to germinate one but I will let you know.
They come from Dr chronic but where world of seed  companys seeds,Afgan kush X skunk,the medical collection!!
Any thoughts?
oneshot


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Oneshot,

I'm glad to see your post. I ordered some Flying Dutchmen's Skunk #1 from Dr. a while back. Got them fast enough to the southeast US, but man, they were the smallest seeds I've ever seen! And just like you said, GREEN. I say WERE as I've gone through all 10 trying to germinate them-NOT ONE SPROUT.

I stored them for about a month along with some White Widow I got a year ago from AmsterdamMarijuanaSeeds.com-stored exactly the same way. I germed 4 of the WW and they practically jumped out of the pod to sprout-nothing from 5 of the beans from Dr. Chronic.

Of the 10 I got from Doc, 3 went to pieces during germ-literally disintregrated in the moist paper towel. 2 were crushed when I took them out of the package. I have to say they seemed to be packed well-in a little crush proof tube with half a cotton swap in either end. Maybe those 2 have to be put on the Postal Service.

My point is this. I ordered 10 WW from AMS and they gave me 20 free seeds to boot that seem to be more WW. After 2 small indoor grows, I still have some left and to this point, they are sprouting and growing like crazy. I've gone through all 10 of the Skunk from Dr. Chronic and have not seen one sprout.

I emailed Dr. Chronic from his web site 3 days ago explaining the situation and as of Thursday 1-28-10 at 11:30 pm CST have not heard back from him

I know everyone has different experiences with seed banks, so I'm just posting this as MY experience. Hope you have better luck than I did. :doh: 

AG


----------



## dekgib (Jan 29, 2010)

dudes that must suck TGA has good gear though but hey dont listen to me try for yourself


----------



## Amateur Grower (Feb 17, 2010)

So after getting the same strain from the same breeder from Attitude (Skunk #1 by Flying Dutchmen) I can safely say Dr. Chronic sent me seeds other than what I ordered. 

Beware of the Dr.

AG


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2010)

While your order may have been wrong, it is not something that happens that often. Considering the amount of seeds he ships, mistakes happen.


----------



## lumpcore (Oct 20, 2011)

i ordered a pile of seeds from dr chronic in may. everything seemed okay, i got a confirmation email and a notice the seeds were being sent. i waited almost a month before emailing to say nothing had arrived. it took an email a week for three weeks before i got any response - the packet had been returned. they shipped out again, this time they arrived, but only half the order. i have been trying to get them to send the rest now for several months. and there is nothing. they say they've re-sent, but still nothing. i realize ordering seeds is a gamble and appreciate that a place would be willing to re-send, but it seems very fishy that out of 5 send attempts (if they really did send them - i'm not so sure they did) 4  have failed. It chills me to read that even the seeds that did arrive might not be viable. so far, the 6 i tried, only one sprouted. i grow a lot of different plants, not just weed, and far more challenging plants, so am pretty sure this is not ineptitude or inexperience on my part.
looking around at various forums, people had good things to say, generally, about dr chronic, but most of those threads were pre 2008. i really wish i'd found this first. or kept looking.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 20, 2011)

i never felt like Dr Chronic intentionally ripped me off, but a couple of years ago they grew too weird and paranoid to deal with again.  i had ordered from them 4-5 times with the same credit card (NEVER refeused), then out of nowhere they rejected my order and told me i had to mail them a money order if i wanted my beans.  they started treating me like a rip off or a scammer even though i had ordered from them without issue before and was never anything but polite and honest.

after being messed with by Dr Chronic and just plain ripped off by Hemp Depot i found Attitude and never looked back.

Dr Chronic used to have a great reputation.  not any more.


----------

